
Ask HN: What happened to the original wiki (wiki.c2.com)? - earenndil
Last edits seem to all have been in 2014-2015.  There&#x27;s some text in the footer forwarding to [1], but that was last updated about a year ago.<p>1: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;WardCunningham&#x2F;remodeling
======
vitovito
He writes that most of his effort is going into his new federated wiki
project:
[https://github.com/WardCunningham/remodeling/issues/24](https://github.com/WardCunningham/remodeling/issues/24)

~~~
newman8r
fed.wiki is kind of interesting. It took me a few minutes to even figure out
what it was and how to navigate it - I think that's what intrigues me. I still
don't fully understand what the scope and purpose is. Anyone here familiar
with it?

